
With MP3 patents seemingly expired, Fedora to begin shipping MP3 encoder - kibwen
https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/KM557DP7OR2UEEPYQRNHJU7T45XDSXYJ/
======
kibwen
Given the uncertainty regarding whether or not MP3 is truly patent-free at
this point, I figured that this is an important story to submit given that
Fedora might be a big enough project to get any potential patent claimants to
tip their hand.

